
Handlebars: YUI Library's take on Mustache - DanielRibeiro
http://stage.yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/handlebars/
======
rgrove
Howdy. I'm the guy on the YUI team who ported Handlebars to YUI, and I can't
stress enough that this is _not_ something new that we created.

As the linked page clearly states right up at the top, Handlebars is an
existing project (see <http://handlebarsjs.com/> and
<https://github.com/wycats/handlebars.js/>) originally started by Yehuda Katz.
All we've done is wrapped the Handlebars source in a YUI module, added a
little bit of sugar to make working with it from YUI easier, and written the
documentation linked to by this post.

These folks deserve all the credit for Handlebars itself:
<https://github.com/wycats/handlebars.js/contributors>

------
blktiger
That is just a port of handlebars to YUI, not YUI's take on mustache.

